# Culver Battery - Isle of Wight - Dec 07



## Urban Mole (Apr 27, 2008)

> A coastal battery with 2 nine inch guns. It was in use until 1956 when it was filled in, though some excavation has since taken place. It is now a viewing point at Culver Cliffs.



Commenced - 3 May 1904
Completed - 21 July 1906

Cost - Unknown

*Armament*
1906 - 1922 - 2 x 9.2-inch Mark X B.L. on Barbette V
1922 - 1956 - 2 x 9.2-inch Mark X B.L. Barbette VI

*Brief History*
Anti-bombardment battery. PWSS.
Chain Home Low Radar Station

*History and Description*
In 1887 it was proposed to build a battery at Culver Cliff to prevent ships from enfilading the batteries at Yaverland and Redcliff, It was to be armed with three 6-inch B.L. guns on H.P. mountings with two Q.F. guns in support. In 1889 it was decided that the Q.F. guns be replaced with 4.7-inch guns but still the battery was not built. In 1904-06 a battery was constructed near the eastern edge of Culver Cliff. It consisted of two 9.2-inch B.L. Mark X guns on barbette V mountings.
The report of Major-General Dalton in 1906 stated this important new work is now nearing completion it only requires a set of 1.8-inch accumulator pipes for A/2. Autosights and cams will no doubt arrive in due course. The ammunition for these guns is stored it Bembridge Fort. The position Finding cell is well advanced.
The magazines were constructed, as usual for such batteries, between the two emplacements, underground. The rear was closed with an unclimbable fence and formed into a Twydall Profile. 9.2-inch guns in such a position were not intended to cover Sandown bay but to act as anti- bombardment defences for Spithead. The battery command post was combined in the same building with the Port War Signal Station, between the battery and Bembridge Fort to the north.
In 1922-4 the Mark V mountings at Culver were replaced by Mark VI which allowed elevations to 30 degrees and longer range. The Fortress Plotting system of rangefinding was tried out there experimentally in 1927. In 1934 three 6-inch B.L. mark VII guns were temporarily fitted on 45 degree mountings for long range trials. In 1939 its armament was listed as 2 9.2-inch B.L. guns to cover Sandown Bay and assist Nodes Point to prevent long range bombardment of Spithead and Portsmouth Dockyard over a range of 17,000 yards. Its night role was ended in 1942. By then a CD/CHL radar station had be built east of Culver Battery on the cliff edge. In 1947 two 6-inch BL Mark 24 high angle guns in turrets were erected in front of the 9.2-inch B.L.s for practice shoots with radar dishes on the roof of the Port War Signal Station. Two 3.7-inch AA guns were also used for coast artillery practice. In 1956 all guns were removed and the site sold off.
The final use of the battery is as a viewing point and public picnic area. The battery was completely filled with earth with only the apron of the pits remaining visible. In 1966 they were excavated and they are now accessible once more. The buildings of the PWSS and those that formed the administrative and maintenance parts of the battery have been demolished, the sites levelled out and turned into carparks. The concrete access road to the gun positions still survives


PDF file of this place ---> http://www.palmerstonforts.org.uk/pdf/culver.pdf






Ariel view.

Here are a few pictures of Culver Battery;










Arched celings.





Shell lift.

























Blocked up doorway.















Another shell lift.





Blocked up windows.















Lots of original signage.





Shell lift manufacturer.

As previously mentioned, this is owned by the national trust, who very nicely blocked it up so no access could be gained underground.
Until now


----------



## shatters (Apr 27, 2008)

Interesting site there UM, do you have any pictures from outside ?

Phil


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 27, 2008)

Not of my own, but here are a few from someones FlickR account;

http://flickr.com/photos/g1smy/513626594/in/set-72157600218744003/

And heres one from the palmerston forts site;


----------



## caulkhead-bill (Aug 30, 2008)

*rumours*

hello um i have heard rumours that there is a tunnel form the battery under the pub and along to the fort did you find any evidence of this ? have you looked round the fort ?


----------



## T-bar (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah Bill we have looked around it long and hard most of the buildings were where the carpark is today at the end (so they were all bulldozed to make the car park) However there is more under the mound that the road loops round its just not something that there is any access to unless you digg the old door way out inside the ammo stores and you will have to dig right under the road to the mound. Where the road lies today in front of the gun emplacements there used to be a trench with steps down wither side and a doo into the shell stores and opposite a door into he rooms under themound (if all that malkes sense)


----------

